# TTS Detailed



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

OK I got Dave from Supreme Shine (Northern Ireland) out today to detail the car
Started at 10:30 and finished at 16:00 cost £85
The car was washed, clayed, waxed and various other bits and bobs were used
Heres some pics


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Looks good Sam...and red suits the car so well. Very nice 

Dave


----------



## magic1 (Mar 13, 2008)

Best colour for the TTS imo

Robbie


----------



## ricka (Mar 31, 2007)

Good Job!! Red and RS4's - very nice!! :wink:


----------

